# Verzaubern und Gold verdienen



## Domsen (8. Februar 2007)

Hihu liebe Leut,

ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit verzauberer/schneider mit meinem kleinen Mage Gnom LV 70.....
Ich habe eigentlich immer Gold für meine Verzauberung genommen auch wenn die Leute die ne Verzauberung haben wollten die Mats dabei hatten....max. 30g für Verzauberungen wie Spell-Dmg. und Kreuzfahrer...Ich fand das immer sehr fair weil im Gegensatz zu z.B. Alchis kann ich meine Verzauberungen ja leider nicht ins AH setzen...bin gezwungen im Handelschat zu posten

Desweiteren ist es der teuerste Beruf zum hochskillen, alleine die Ruten kosten ja schon ein Vermögen, manche Formeln wie z.B. Kreuzfahrer droppen nur bei einer Art von Mobs usw.

Jetzt war aber bei uns in der Gilde mal die Diskussion ob man für Verzauberungen Gold nehmen darf oder nicht (mal abgesehen von den Gildies die bekommen die für umsonst, da leg ich sogar noch manchmal eigene mats drauf)

Einige meinten man sollte nicht mehr als 5g nehmen dürfen weil man ja nur einen klick macht und fertig...naja ich bin jetzt nicht so mit einverstanden weil nur dadurch dass ich die Essenzen ins AH stell mach ich auf alle Fälle mehr Verlust als Gewinn...

Wie denkt ihr darüber wie handhabt ihr das?

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mal posten könnt wie ihr über dieses Thema denkt


----------



## daLord (8. Februar 2007)

Ich denke auch das Verzaubern geld wert ist. Man entzaubert in seinem Wow Leben hunderte grüner und blauer items (an die man ja nicht gerade leicht herankommt). Der Einnahem verlust ist immens, da denkt nur keiner drüber nach wenn er nen enchant haben will. Nen Bergbauer oder kräuterkundlerfindet seine materiealien wenn er durch die gegend läuft und nicht wenn er seine instanz dropps disst. Dazu kommt das ma nzum skille nvor allem im unteren bereich (so unter 250) fast nur sich selbst, oder deutlcih unter mats preis, verzaubert weil keiner die lowlvl enchants haben will. Als alchimist kann amn in späteren lvln sogar ncoh blumen im ah kaufen und die tränke im ah wieder verkaufen. meist noch mit gewinn. und die tränke die man als kleiner achi herstellen kan nsind auch schon im ah gefragt. Also ich bin mirsicher das ich mit meiner twink alchi mehr gold verdient habe als mit meiner verzaubern Mage. vor  allem gibt es viel zu viele verzauberer die high-lvl verazuberungen anbieteten da alle versuchen die 100g für arkanitruten udn 200g für verzauberrezepte wieder rein zu bekommen. Alchi vertickt eifach ressi und heiltränke und freut scih nen ast. der gewinn ist zwar viel niedriger dafür wird aber viel viel mehr verkauft als verzaubert.


----------



## Nightsh@dow (12. Februar 2007)

So, ich bin ebenfalls Enchanter und verdiente bis BC pro Verzauberung 1g und für die "blauen" Verzauberungsformeln bis zu 5g. Preise waren für mich fair und für die anderen auch, da bei uns nur sehr wenige alle Formeln hatte.
Nun sieht es aber mit BC leider anders aus: Die alten Formeln sind plötzlich nichts mehr wert und Gold verdienen mit Verzauberungen, kaum bis garnicht möglich, da  es einfach zu viele gibt, die diese kostenlos zum skillen anbieten, daher bleiben die meisten Verzauberer, wenn sie nicht Gilden-intern verzaubern, auf der Strecke.

Daher kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: Gold verdienen mit verzaubern, ist, momentan nicht möglich, zumindest bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bleibt nur mein 2. Beruf: Bergbau

Auch dort kann ich zumindest atm kein Gold machen, da ich so gildenfreundlich bin und die gesammelten Mats an unsere Schmiede bzw. Juwelenschleifer abgebe, damit diese ihre Berufe steigern können.

So, genug geweint, wenn unser Server wieder geht( atm Notfallwartung -.-) wird weiter gefarmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß

Nightshadow


----------



## Pagan (13. Februar 2007)

Domsen schrieb:


> Einige meinten man sollte nicht mehr als 5g nehmen dürfen weil man ja nur einen klick macht und fertig...naja ich bin jetzt nicht so mit einverstanden weil nur dadurch dass ich die Essenzen ins AH stell mach ich auf alle Fälle mehr Verlust als Gewinn...
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber wie handhabt ihr das?
> 
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mal posten könnt wie ihr über dieses Thema denkt




Mehr als 5g pro Verzauberung, sofern der Kunde die Mats stellt, würde ich niemals verlangen.


----------



## reep (13. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe die beiden Arschjobs überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Schmied und Enchanter... kostet mich weit aus mehr als ich was einnehme! Aber 5g finde ich etwas wenig, immerhin musste ich die Rezepte (Ruf) farmen.
Für Verzauberungen wie +Heal auf Hände habe ich immer zwischen 15-25g genommen.
Habe damals als Schmied für Sachen wie Löwenherzhelm 25g genommen und für die Dunkeleisenteile zwischen 50-100g und selbst so macht man immer noch minus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benni-88 (14. Februar 2007)

ich weis schon warum ich sammelberufe habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (19. Februar 2007)

3 G ist angemessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich Verzaubere Verlange ich : Mats+Tringeld ( 20S-2G )

Mehr nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (19. Februar 2007)

Naja ich such mir immer die Verzauberer dies am billigsten machen xD aber hab auchschon 10g für kreuzfahrer gezahlt.... also ich hab damit kein problem für die verzauberung was zu zahlen weil wie gesagt der verzauberer muss z.B kreuzfahrer auch teuer kaufen oder lange farmen...


----------



## Serefine_1 (26. Februar 2007)

oh weh dann hab ich mich ja falsch entschieden ;-) vielleicht hilft es ja der Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ist es echt schwer den hoch zu skillen (jetzt bin ich ja noch net weit) gibt es da einen bestimmten Trick gerade als wow neuling schneller hoch zu skillen?


----------



## Keyfun (26. Februar 2007)

Serefine_1 schrieb:


> oh weh dann hab ich mich ja falsch entschieden ;-) vielleicht hilft es ja der Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einen den ich selbst genommen hab und immer wieder bei anderen sehen: Zeug für das du kaum mats brauchst immer wieder auf irgendwas grauses raufknallen ^^ hört sich nicht gut an, aber selbst geschenkt wollen die leute die sachen die mit unter skill 100 lernst kaum haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja, ich hab jetzt skill 220 und so langsam (gaaanz langsam ^^) verdient man schon  was damit. Es gibt immer wieder sache n wo du einfach nur einmal staub brauchst (z.B Armischen - Stärke 1 Visionstaub) Staub ist fast nicts wert also brüll ich einmal rum das es die für 50s gibt und schon bin ich ein ganzes ende reicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beliebt sind verzauberungen auf waffen. Ich hab z.B fast nie Mystikeressenzen gebraucht, bis ich dmg +4 gelernt hab, bin 20 große essenen in ein paar minuten los geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So lernt man auch das die preise für bestimmte verzauberungen höher sind als du sie anbietest.
Ich hab mir auch angewöhnt in der gilde gratis zu verzaubern, dafür bekomm ich regelmäßig mats (das ist so seid wir die gildenbank eingeführt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So long   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht wie Ihr das gemacht habt.
Low Level enchants wie oben beschrieben kannst Du Dir auf Mannoroth einfach mal so in die Haare schmieren, die will kein Aas haben, los gehen tut es mit Anfragen für enchants ab lvl 250 - 270 darunter geht gar nichts. Dafür zahlen die Jungs dann auch mal 1 - 2 G + Mats, mehr ist einfach nicht drinn, obwohl es inzwischen auch Mode geworden ist den Enchanter anzupflaumen wenn er die Mats nicht selber hat.
So ist die Situation momentan.

Und jetzt seht Euch mal an was ein Enchanter ausgeben muss um schnell auf lvl 250+ zu kommen.
Jeglicher dropp "grün,  blau" wird disenchantet, Ausnahmen sind nur extreme Dinger, das heißt hier gibts schon mal kein Geld zu verdienen. Verlust pro Woche je nach Level 10 - 200 Gold, kann auch gut höher sein, je nach dem wo der Enchanter die Schmwerzgrenze ansetzt was disenchantet wird und was nicht. 

Mit etwas Pech bekommt er dann trotzdem nicht die passenden Reagenzien, sondern lowlevel crap oder gleich highend Zeugs. Die besseren Reagenzien wird der Enchanter schön aufheben da er sie ja selber braucht und die im AH ein schweine Geld kosten. Das "low level Zeug" wird ins AH gestellt oder am Anfang zum pushen verwendet. der Gewinn im AH liegt je nach Rea/Stack bei 2 - 5 G. Die Reagenzien die dem Enchanter dann noch fehlen muss er sich wohl oder übel aus dem AH holen, je nach Preislage kauft er die Reas, besser aber grünes und blaues Zeugs und disenchantet es dann. Verlust pro Woche wenn man echt pushed ca. 200 - 250G die Woche. 

So und jetzt kommen wir zum pushen an sich.
Man lässt die community über den Handelschannel wissen das man enchants anzubieten hat. Je nach enchanting lvl werden sich ein paar bei einem melden, wenn es gut läuft bekommst Du vielleicht vier bis fünf enchants an den Kunden, bei low level enchants hat man dann vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Gold verdient, für alle fünf wohl gemerkt. Den Rest pushed man dann so das man sich was graues kauft das Ding dann ne so lange enchantet bis man keine Mats mehr hat und es dann dem Händler wieder zurück gibt.

Jetzt habt Ihr mal so nen überblick was ein Enchanter so ausgeben muss und was er so an Einnahmen hat.
Da werde ich den Teufel tun und jedem Twink nen Kreuzfahrer für 2 Gold und greater health or what ever für 50 Silber drauf brezeln.

//Rafa


----------



## Jack Black (1. März 2007)

moin

ich hab mit meinem hunter ab 300 bis 375 skill für verzauberungen gar kein geld oder mats verlangt
hab den leuten items meistens  kostenlos verzaubert 

so konnte ich in ruhe verzauberung skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätt damit bestimmt menge geld gemacht aber skill war mir wichtiger


----------



## Keyfun (1. März 2007)

mir ist auch grad nch ein netter trick eingefallen: (hat mir mal jemand in der tiefenbahn erzälht xD tja, wenn zugfahrten zu lange dauern ^^) 
Wenn jemand was von dir verzaubert haben will sag ihm er soll die mas im ah kaufen. Diese sind aber reiiiin zufällig gerade von dir in passender stackgröße und zum (gerade so) günstigsten pries reigestellt worden xD
Dann noch 1-2g zusätzlich nehmen und du hasdt ne menge kohle gemacht ^^


----------



## Kopaka (1. März 2007)

Keyfun schrieb:


> mir ist auch grad nch ein netter trick eingefallen: (hat mir mal jemand in der tiefenbahn erzälht xD tja, wenn zugfahrten zu lange dauern ^^)
> Wenn jemand was von dir verzaubert haben will sag ihm er soll die mas im ah kaufen. Diese sind aber reiiiin zufällig gerade von dir in passender stackgröße und zum (gerade so) günstigsten pries reigestellt worden xD
> Dann noch 1-2g zusätzlich nehmen und du hasdt ne menge kohle gemacht ^^



Das ist aber fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass er sie kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

gute idee =D

aber ers mal muss ich noch skilln....bin erst auf 225...


----------



## Keyfun (7. März 2007)

225 ist doch gut =)ich ha b gestern erst 225 ereicht, mit lvl 51 =(


----------



## Noemi (8. März 2007)

ich bin aber auf lvl 64 =P
hab des nämlich neu erlernt...und hatte noch net soviel zeit das ganz hochzuskillen, hab dann halt soviel gemacht, dass ich die sachen alle dissen konnte


----------

